# Viper 3105v zone bypass



## Justmealso (May 15, 2021)

Instruction for zone bypass for Viper 3105v is each time lock button is pushed it bypasses the zone that corirespond to number times pushed. Example lock button pushed twice zone 2 bypassed, three pushes zone 3 bypassed. My question is: if I want to bypass zone 4 and I push lock button 4 times is zone 1, 2, and 3 also pypassed


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

As I said in your other post, your dealer can help with things the owners manual doesn't cover. Viper asks you to contact dealer before contacting them directly.


----------



## Justmealso (May 15, 2021)

Corday said:


> As I said in your other post, your dealer can help with things the owners manual doesn't cover. Viper asks you to contact dealer before contacting them directly.


I bought it from Amazon I didn’t go thru a dealer.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Sorry: Viper warns to buy only from an authorized dealer. Purchasing from Amazon specifically voids the warranty.


----------

